# How long can sperm really live in the female body?



## 123

I have googled this and found a ton of conflicting "facts". Everything from 3 days to 8 days. I have a good bit of faith in the mothers on this board and I'm wondering what your opinions and experiences with this subject might be.

The reason I ask is that dh and I DTD on day 8 of my cycle without taking any precautions. This has never been a problem before since I usually ovulate around day 16-17 (for this reason among others I strongly doubt the 8 days survival figure). However, this morning at about 6am I felt ovulation occur. I nearly always feel it, so it's not something I'd mistake. That means it's been 5.5 days from us having sex to ovulation. Do you think any swimmers could still be swimming?

And I don't chart anymore, since we have decided to just avoid getting pregnant for at least the next two years. We only fail to take precautions when I'm sure there is no chance of pregnancy (though now my definition of no chance may change to only the last few days before AF).

Thanks for any help.


----------



## lifeguard

24-48 hours is my understanding


----------



## texaspeach

did you have wet mucous before DTD? Sperm can only survive for long periods in fertile mucous (wet, watery/eggwhite type mucous) - in those conditions they can live for 5 days (and some people claim 7 days). If your mucous was sticky or nonexistent, I wouldn't worry about it - sperm live only a few hrs in that environment.


----------



## 123

I honestly don't remember what my mucus was like at that time. I did notice a few days later that it was the fertile type. And it did it's usual quick change to not very stretchy and not very abundant within a few hours of ovulation. That's all I noticed. Hopefully I would have noticed sooner if it were fertile mucus for the whole time.


----------



## Hollin

I am pregnant with a baby that was concieved on CD 7 and I usually ovulate on CD 14-16. I did have ewcm when we dtd though.


----------



## peacelovingmama

I think that 2-3 days (in fertile CM) is typical but I've heard reports of it living up to 6 days.


----------



## Purple Sage

My son was conceived when we DTD 5 days before I ovulated. From what I've heard, this isn't all that uncommon. Now, 8 days would be more exceptional but not unheard of!


----------



## anjanetteopal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemongrass* 
My son was conceived when we DTD 5 days before I ovulated. From what I've heard, this isn't all that uncommon. Now, 8 days would be more exceptional but not unheard of!

yup, same her. A boy, too. I thought for sure we'd have a girl. There are always exceptions I guess. (dtd in morning on day 11, usually ovulate on day 17-18, recorded ovulation on day 15).


----------

